

Redesigning LinkedIn’s Header Bar - mcdavis
http://jesseddy.com/blog/2012/09/redesigning-linkedin-header-bar/

======
hash_speed
I like the overall redesign you've done. Everything is easier on the eyes and
easy to read. I do have one issue with it though. You've removed the home and
profile buttons. As a user I think those pages are pretty important and should
be easy to reach. Reaching them should not require drop-downs or shortcuts.
How did you intend the user to reach those pages in your design?

